# I know it is dirty before you tell me.....



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dave it's dirty............

You have too many grinders for a sane individual to have....

Sell one .....

Then again not many of us are sane on here.......

But really sweet set up, I'm turning green as we speak, bump and grind Dave, bump and grind......


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Boy that is dirty!!









Grinder envy!!

Think I am going to show MrsKikapu this so she can see how lucky she is that I only have two small grinders (also will prepare her for when I eventually end up the same way!!







)


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow dfk41, quite a collection of top end grinders! Hg one is just a piece of art. How does it compare to mythos and compak? Are there noticeable difference in the cup?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The HG One needs properly run in before it is fair to put it up against anything. I want to run about 5 kilos of beans through. Have a kilo of stale left and am trying to find some more. If not, then I will just start to use it but not judge it, if that makes sense!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Reckon I could squeeze my Mazzer Major in there somewhere David


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm it looks like the site of some bizarre cross breeding experiment. What a decision 1st thing in a morning, K10, Mythos, or HG One, maybe it's House Blend, Decaf, Guest Espresso in that order lol.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Id love to see a clip of Mr Kidd working the HG2 ( patent name mrboots2u )


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it me or the grinder you really want to see sweetie?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Is it me or the grinder you really want to see sweetie?


Ha ha , the HG2 , could be your new workout ......

Suggestions for the clip music ...

Musclebound -Spandau Ballet?

Working on the Chain Gang - Pretenders

Java Jive - The Inkspots.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stairway to heaven

Road to hell

Sweet dreams are made of this


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I wasn't at all sure that I would like the wooden handles on the L1 but they do look very smart indeed!

Nice set-up. I'd love an HG One but I couldn't possibly afford one right now!

David


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

pretty average set up there dave, think you should get a proper grinder really.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you considered swapping all the grinders for a Sage? I hear they are very compact!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ha, ha, and ha again, I had a Sage grinder months ago and I kept it a week. I just wanted to know how good or bad they were. The HG, I had one of the first batch but it arrived at the same time as I changed to an L1, and I just found the learning curve of switching from an e61 to a lever plus trying to learn the HG too much. I kind of feel daft having these three grinders when no needs that many. The Mythos is going very shortly. I want to spend time learning how to get the best out of the HG.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Regardless of one's prowess in the chin-up department David, I would suggest that you will never get the best from your HG-One until you secure it to your work-surface.

As a seven stone weakling (used to having sand kicked in my face on the beach...







), I was the first to do this, there is a piece about it on the HG-One site somewhere...

But my project involved drilling and tapping some holes in the base of the grinder... Actually I was given a less than perfect base by Craig Lyn, I only had to pay postage... So my original base is still in its original condition in the packing box...

One year later, it is still an amazing piece of kit.

No, better still, is a very simple and less potentially ruinous method of achieving the same here:

http://hg-one.com/simple-surface-mounting/

I highly recommend.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Stephen, thanks for te ,link. I have seen both your suggestion and the one from the French engineer

http://hg-one.com/simple-surface-mounting/

The advantage his offers is that it only involves putting a hole in your worktop as it utilses the existing bolt holes on the HG One. I am going to try to find the right sized bolts and then it will be clamped down, like yours, but just different!


----------

